# كيف احصر رخام درج السلم؟؟؟



## kotoz99 (19 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم يا منتداى الهندسى الحبيب
مطلوب منى حصر اعمال رخام لدرج سلم فكيف احصرة هل بالمتر المسطح ام الطولىلى؟؟
وكذلك لو الرخام حوائط ؟؟؟ يكون بالمتر المسطح؟؟
طب لو الرخام فية اشكال مختلفة وحتت بارزة وحتت داخلة لجوة طبعا مع اختلاف اللون والنوع للبارز والداخل لجوة يبقى الحصر ازاى ؟؟؟
منتظركم افادكم الله


----------



## مصطفى صلاح الصاوى (19 يونيو 2011)

الحصر بيكون تابع للغة الشراء والبيع فى السوق
بمعن
حصر خشب النجارة المسلحة بيكون بالمتر المكعب(حجم)
بالتالى حصر السيراميك و الرخام وما شابة بيكون بالمتر المسطح
اما الاشكال الداخلة والخارجة بترجع للخبرة(المرونة فى الحصر)


----------



## kotoz99 (20 يونيو 2011)

امممممم المرونة فى الحصر 
برضة موصلتش لحل جذرى لانى شايف ان لكل حاجة اصول اكيد فى راى جذرى فى انتظارة


----------



## yooohia (20 يونيو 2011)

*حصر درج الرخام للسلم*

اولا يا بشمهندس بيقاس الدرج الرخام ( النايمة + القايمة ) بالمتر الطولى بمعنى لو عندى عشر درجات عرض الواحدة 1.5 متر يبقى الاجمالى = 1.5 *10 = 15 متر طولى درج 

ثانيا يا بشمهندس اى حصر سواء بالمتر الطولى او المسطح بيتم حسب بنود المقايسة والمنصوص فيها لو مكتوب بالمتر الطولى توريد وتركيب درج رخام يبقى زى ما سبق وقلت لحضرتك وده فى الغالب منطوق البند ونرجو من الله ان تكون اجابتى مفيده لك


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (20 يونيو 2011)

أخي الكريم يتم الحصر للدرجات ( واقفة + نايمة ) بالمتر الطولي حكما ... وبالنسبة للبسطات أو ما نسميها في سوريا بالميدا فيتم بالمتر المربع ... ومهما كان شكل الدرجة مستطيل أم مربع أم شبه منحرف نتيجة دورانه فيتم بالمتر الطولي وحسب الاتفاق مع معلم تركيب الرخام ....


----------



## م احمد عيسي (20 يونيو 2011)

kotoz99 قال:


> السلام عليكم يا منتداى الهندسى الحبيب
> مطلوب منى حصر اعمال رخام لدرج سلم فكيف احصرة هل بالمتر المسطح ام الطولىلى؟؟
> وكذلك لو الرخام حوائط ؟؟؟ يكون بالمتر المسطح؟؟
> طب لو الرخام فية اشكال مختلفة وحتت بارزة وحتت داخلة لجوة طبعا مع اختلاف اللون والنوع للبارز والداخل لجوة يبقى الحصر ازاى ؟؟؟
> منتظركم افادكم الله


بالمتر الطولى طبعا عبارة عن ( عدد النايمه * عرض الدرج )
اما بالنسبه لرخام الحوائط فده بالمتر مربع ( الطول * العرض )
اما بالنسبه للبروزات انت قصدك على الوزرة يعنى


----------



## البرنس رامى (20 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم موضوع كويس لكن بيطرح سوال بالنسبة لصدفة نصف الدور المعمولة رخام كيف يتم تمتيرها


----------



## kotoz99 (20 يونيو 2011)

yooohia قال:


> اولا يا بشمهندس بيقاس الدرج الرخام ( النايمة + القايمة ) بالمتر الطولى بمعنى لو عندى عشر درجات عرض الواحدة 1.5 متر يبقى الاجمالى = 1.5 *10 = 15 متر طولى درج
> 
> ثانيا يا بشمهندس اى حصر سواء بالمتر الطولى او المسطح بيتم حسب بنود المقايسة والمنصوص فيها لو مكتوب بالمتر الطولى توريد وتركيب درج رخام يبقى زى ما سبق وقلت لحضرتك وده فى الغالب منطوق البند ونرجو من الله ان تكون اجابتى مفيده لك





دمشقي للعضم قال:


> أخي الكريم يتم الحصر للدرجات ( واقفة + نايمة ) بالمتر الطولي حكما ... وبالنسبة للبسطات أو ما نسميها في سوريا بالميدا فيتم بالمتر المربع ... ومهما كان شكل الدرجة مستطيل أم مربع أم شبه منحرف نتيجة دورانه فيتم بالمتر الطولي وحسب الاتفاق مع معلم تركيب الرخام ....





م احمد عيسي قال:


> بالمتر الطولى طبعا عبارة عن ( عدد النايمه * عرض الدرج )
> اما بالنسبه لرخام الحوائط فده بالمتر مربع ( الطول * العرض )
> اما بالنسبه للبروزات انت قصدك على الوزرة يعنى





البرنس رامى قال:


> السلام عليكم موضوع كويس لكن بيطرح سوال بالنسبة لصدفة نصف الدور المعمولة رخام كيف يتم تمتيرها


كلام جميل يا بشمهندسين 
بس افهم من كلامكم انى اقيس عرض الدرجة فقط ؟؟
وبالنسبة للوزرات او ما يسمى الحبوسات
وهل سمك الرخام ميدخلش فى الموضوع؟؟؟


----------



## en.wms (20 يونيو 2011)

يا باش مهندس الوزرات تقاس بالمتر الطولي أما الرخام بالمتر المربع وتقاس المساحات البارز ة


----------



## en.wms (20 يونيو 2011)

يا باش مهندس الوزرات تقاس بالمتر الطولي أما الرخام بالمتر المربع وتقاس المساحات البارز ه مايسمى بالسوكات والمعابر ايضا بالتر الطولي


----------



## kotoz99 (20 يونيو 2011)

ها يا جماعة كدة اخر كلام؟؟؟ عشان رايح احصر الصبح 
اقيس عرض الدرجة بس وليكن (1.25م ) واضربة فى عدد الدنوايم مثلا (10نوايم) = 12.5 م طولى
وطب وبالنسبة للقوايم؟؟؟ نفس الحكاية برضة ؟؟؟؟
والوزرارات اقيس طول وزرة واضربها فى عدد الوزرات مثلا طولها 0.35 م * عددهم مثلا 20 وزرة = 7م طولى؟؟؟
ياريت حد يعقب على كلامى ولو غلط يقولى مكونات الدرج لما يكون مغطى رخام وازاى احصرة صح؟؟؟


----------



## hamadota (20 يونيو 2011)

الدرج بالمتر الطولى ..اما بقية الارضيات متر مسطح..انا كنت شغال فى مشروع وكان حصرنا كده ..


----------



## kotoz99 (20 يونيو 2011)

hamadota قال:


> الدرج بالمتر الطولى ..اما بقية الارضيات متر مسطح..انا كنت شغال فى مشروع وكان حصرنا كده ..


طب بالله عليك اقرى كدة حلى الى فوق وشوف انا صح ولا غلط
لحسن رايح احصر الصبح
وركزلى اوى على حصر القايمة و سمحت


----------



## خالدالشرقاوى (21 يونيو 2011)

رخام الدرج فى معظم المقايسات يتم قياسه بالمتر الطولى اما ترابيع الرخام للبسطات تقاس بالمتر المربع


----------



## رضا فايد (21 يونيو 2011)

بس ياهندسة انت تحسب بناءا على مقايسة العقد 
اما لومافيش مقايسة للمشروع احسب زي ما الاخوه قالوا


----------



## anas sleem (22 يونيو 2011)

أولا: حساب البسطة بتاعت السلم بتكون بالمتر المربع أما tread &riser بتكون بالمتر الطولى


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (22 يونيو 2011)

حصر أعمال الأرضيات سواء للرخام أو السيراميك أو البلاط يكون بالمتر المربع

حصر أعمال الدرج أو الوزرة يكون بالمتر الطولي (ويكون هذا حساب المقايسة الحساب الهندسي أم حسابك مع الصنايعي ففي الغالب يكون بعدد الدرجات يعني بيتحاسب ع العدد)

في بعض الأحيان يكون هناك وزر من الرخام أو الموزايكو بارتفاع 1.2 متر مثلا فيكون حصره بالمتر المربع

ارجو ان اكون افدتك


----------

